# 455 cam ?



## lmar1171 (Jul 6, 2013)

Hey guys I got a 67 GTO with a 1971 455 had to bore it 30 over and rebuild the rest of the engine.now I'm not sure of cam I like it to be kinda radical but drive it to shows.can anyone help
Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Making a car _sound_ radical is easy. Just install some cam with at least 240 degrees of duration @ .050 that has 'plenty' of overlap, and hope to goodness your power brakes still work afterwards.

Making a car _be_ radical requires a lot of thought, effort, planning and lots of attention paid to the details: what transmission? what rear gear? how (and where) is it going to be driven "most of the time"?, what are the specs on the torque converter?, heads?, intake and carb?, exhaust?, what rpm range is it going to see most of the time? etc 

Bear


----------

